# pics of my new TBs from the group buy



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I managed to grab a few pics (will try to get better ones later) of the TBs
I got on the group buy from Ebi-Ken. I grabbed a couple of the blue shadow Hinos to add some spice to my tank 

Also managed to grab a pic of my two big mammas having a quiet time away from those rowdy babies 

Red White and Blue...best colors of all


----------

